# fuente con zener simetrica



## Scalona (Nov 11, 2006)

bueno quisiera saber si alguien tiene un duagrama de una fuente fija pero que sea simetrica que lleve transistor y zener en ves del CI regulador   salu2


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 11, 2006)

Bueno puedes ir comenzando por armar este diagrama,no tomes en cuanta el zener simple alli puede ir un seguidor zener con transitor lo que tienes q ver es que esta es una "tierra flotante" entonces la salida + es positiva con respecto a tierra i la menos es negativa con respecto a esta tierra virtual,para el regulador en negativa deberias considerar el + del condensador de abajo como el terminal positivo de tu regulador a transistor y su tierra como el terminal - .


----------



## Scalona (Nov 11, 2006)

bueno pues yo uso el multisim 7 (por que ese el unico programa que se sabe el maestro y no quiere cambiar) y pues ya hise el circuito y no queda bien espero me puedan ayudar   salu2


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Te dejo unos links con un poco de información acerca de los diodos Zener.

Introducción al Diodo Zener.
Que es un Diodo Zener?
Probador / medidor de Diodos Zener.
Fuente estabilizada con transitor y Diodo Zener.
El Regulador Zener.

Espero y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

